# Some pics of my plecos collection



## kkaamm (Jul 17, 2012)

See pics of some of my plecos collection.


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

Very nice collection


----------



## kkaamm (Jul 17, 2012)

*Some more pics*

Some more pics to share soon


----------



## RevoBuda (Sep 3, 2011)

Sweet fish man!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## kkaamm (Jul 17, 2012)

RevoBuda said:


> Sweet fish man!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Thank you!!! Some more pics to share...


----------



## dpickleboy (Feb 28, 2011)

WOW! Nice collection.


----------



## Zidartha (Nov 16, 2012)

Love the orange tails! Are those Red Tailed Sternella? Beautiful!


----------



## kkaamm (Jul 17, 2012)

Zidartha said:


> Love the orange tails! Are those Red Tailed Sternella? Beautiful!


The 1st set of pics show some L600 Leopard Cactus Pleco. Yes, they look similar to L114 Red Tailed Sternella.


----------



## aznphil (Jul 20, 2011)

so jelly, ballin


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

In post # 3 what is the leopard one with the long fin orange tail, and what is the orange skinny one in the fourth picture of the 1st set? I like those!


----------



## kkaamm (Jul 17, 2012)

bettaforu said:


> In post # 3 what is the leopard one with the long fin orange tail, and what is the orange skinny one in the fourth picture of the 1st set? I like those!


Hi In post #3, first 3 pics are L273, the last pic is a L24
Post #1- the fourth pic is a Albino Adonis


----------



## CalgaryWildman (Jan 17, 2013)

*L273's - where did you get it?*

Do you know anyone that is selling a L273? Very interested in acquiring one and would trade a large blue eye pleco (P. Cochlidon) for it or cash!


----------



## kkaamm (Jul 17, 2012)

CalgaryWildman said:


> Do you know anyone that is selling a L273? Very interested in acquiring one and would trade a large blue eye pleco (P. Cochlidon) for it or cash!


If you were in Toronto, I can always get u one!!!


----------



## eddie (Mar 8, 2007)

Nice collection!


----------



## CalgaryWildman (Jan 17, 2013)

kkaamm said:


> If you were in Toronto, I can always get u one!!!


What are the sizes and how much for 1, 2, 4 fish? If the price is right I will arrange for the shipping of the fish via FEDEX.


----------

